# Site + something bloggy



## Frick (Aug 21, 2009)

j0 all.

So, in a couple of weeks I will start school, and I will read electronics. Needless to say, I will use the knowledge I get to solder and mod everything I come across, so I was thinking about putting up a blog of some sorts, mostly for my own sake so I can keep record of what I'm doing. If someone will find it interesting it's a bonus.

Then I thought that it may be a good idea to have a "proper" site as well, just in case.

Now, I have some basic knowledge about making sites, but what I want to know is mostly how I put a blog system on your usual homepage. It would be nice if I could update it from any connected computer, but I'm not sure how I would do that. When it comes to blogging, I'm really lost.

Or is it a bad idea to put together a proper site for it? It would be easier to just go with your random blog site, but still.. If the thing will grow it would be nice to have a proper site to begin with. Wich raises another question: When you use say blogspot.com (or whatever it's called nowadays), is there a way to download my updates in case I'm migrating?

Any input is highly appreciated!


----------

